# مكونات نظام مكافحة الحريق بإختصار



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 يونيو 2010)

مكونات نظام مكافحة الحريق بإختصار 

بالمرفقات ​


----------



## abdelrahim (1 يونيو 2010)

*مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
*​


----------



## أصدق أحساس (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاًً ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ويزيدك علم


----------



## عادل 1980 (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووور

الله ينور طريقك
ويبارك فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يونيو 2010)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> مكونات نظام مكافحة الحريق بإختصار ​
> 
> بالمرفقات ​


 
تسلم الايادى يا هندسة 
فين ايام الجوائز​


----------



## amaq (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## sniper 55 (26 يوليو 2010)

thanx


----------



## eng_abbas_2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

زادك الله علما


----------



## م.م فادي (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي مصطفى 
لك هل هناك ملفات بالعربية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا باشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (28 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elgamaal (5 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## elgamaal (5 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## medozs (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (21 أغسطس 2010)

اخوانى و اخواتى المهندسين ارجو منكم ان تساعدونى بخبراتكم :-
المشكلة هو كمهندس مدنى لها رأى يقول فى حالة دفن (fire fighting pipe & domestic water pipe) يجب ان تستعمل الرمل 10 سم فوق البايب و 10سم تحت البايب و بعد تستمر فى الدفن بالتراب بس مهندس الميكانيك يقول ما يحتاج الرمل بل يجب ان تستعمل التراب الاحمر ...ز
ارجو ان تساعدونى بمواصفات الدفن و الرى الصح


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## JMAKRAM (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر الله سعيك فيما قدمت لأخوانك ولأخرتك فهذا الجهد يستحق كل تقدير وعرفان بالجميل شكرا------------------


----------



## ahmed_eloss (12 ديسمبر 2010)

لاول مرة اجد دورا لكاميرات المراقبة مع نظام الحريق
جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك امة محمد -ص-


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

very goooood and shokrann


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## JozOJoz (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي .. اعتقد ان هذا بروفايل لشركة مقاولات تعمل في مجال انظمة الحريق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
الملف رائع
و جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## sbaheh_t (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمين حسن (10 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## lawlaw (10 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## علي الأحمري (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا بس لو بالعربي احسن


----------



## eng_teto75 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

